# Mangrove Snapper Fishing



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

We've been tearing up the Mangrove Snapper in Tampa Bay this summer. 










We've been catching our limit of five nearly every trip. There have been some decent size ones as well. Most in the 14 inch range. With a few 15 inchers and that fatty above. We should be getting some 17 inchers by the end of the season in Fall. They're not offshore siz, but that's not too shabby for inside the bay.

Check out this article.

http://forshorefishing.theledger.com/default.asp?item=641206


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Just curious. Why was this moved?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh I see, thanks. Still figuring out the Forum. Keep up the good work.


----------

